# Conair or Revlon???



## makeupjunkie00 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey!

I was wondering if anyone has tried the revlon or conair straightner? Does it also curl your hair? If so, PLEASE GIVE INSTRUCTIONS on how to curl hair with a straightner!!!


----------



## fawp (Nov 13, 2007)

I've tried a few drugstore straighteners and I didn't care for any of them. Go ahead and invest in a good one from a beauty supply shop. Trust me, you won't regret it. I purchased one for my birthday (about $60) two years ago and it's still going strong. It heats up fast, straightens my hair quickly, and my hair doesn't get frizzy later in the day.

Also, look on youtube for hair tutorials; I've found some great ones for curling your hair with a straightener.


----------



## makeupjunkie00 (Nov 13, 2007)

THANKS, FAITH! What straightner do you have? Does it curl your hair???


----------



## Buffychristenso (Nov 25, 2007)

Revlon. Just read the directions.


----------



## -Liz- (Nov 25, 2007)

youtube has a great one, i think by ghi or fhi or soemthing anyways super easy, maybe ill do a tut but if you search it you will for sure find it. Although, the more exensive ones are better for this purpose imo. I had two 2'' ones, and the cheaper one made waves, the more $$ one made beautiful ringlets. Like my avatar kinda


----------



## makeupjunkie00 (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks,Liz!!! I thought maybe i couldn't curl my hair because my straightner was 2 inches. But u did, so hopefully i can too! It would really help if you could post a tut. What brand is your 2" straightner? Mine's Revlon. I really do want to make curls or waves, just need a little help! I really like your hair in your avatar! Help me make my hair like as pretty as yours! lol!


----------



## Britt Fabulous (Nov 27, 2007)

I haven't used a Revlon flat iron, but I have had two Revlon curling irons, and I swear to you that Revlon makes the worlds WORST curling irons. First one I got wouldn't get hot, it was a bust from the start. I returned it, got another one thinking the first one was just a defect. Second curling iron lasted me about 3 weeks and the push button broke so I couldn't turn it off. Then fast forward to another 2 weeks and the thing wouldnâ€™t heat up... just would get luke warm.

So, I have decided I hate Revlon. Thus, I would not recommend a Revlon straightner.

I have a Paul Mitchel flat iron that I ADORE. Cost like 90 bucks, but worth every penny. It's still going strong two years later. You really get what you pay for, at least I think.


----------



## Rubiez (Dec 11, 2007)

Revlon works pretty okay for a cheapie, and it curls pretty well too. It hasn't broken yet...and i've had it for about 4-6 months....i can't remember


----------



## DeadBeauty (Dec 14, 2007)

Conair sucks, I tried it. But I never tried revlon... So i'm not quite sure. Just that conair isn't that good ;3

&lt;/useless&gt;


----------

